# Electric Bikes ?



## 89086 (May 13, 2005)

Unless we spend future trips in Holland or Norfolk it gets harder riding up hills !! Next step is either a 50 cc scooter or electric bikes.
I believe I can use a 50cc scooter on my original driving licence , but can you take a pillion passenger ? I do'nt fancy the idea of taking a test again ! The weight of a scooter plus rack is not a problem as I have a tandem axle Hobby.
Next option is a pair of electric bikes. We have looked at Powabykes which although not cheap seem to be reasonably powerful and no constant pedalling to keep moving. The batteries are removable and are half the weight of the bikes, which reduces the weight on the rear . Any advice would be welcome.
Does anyone make a bike rack to take two bikes mounted on a towbar as every van we have owned was sold with the fixed rack on the back.
Trailers are out as the Hobby at 8.0 metres is enough of a problem to turn/park as it is ! Towing a car.......may as well have a caravan !!
Ian


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi ian

if you aint passed a bike test you can't carry a pillion. sorry mate!

being honest 2 up on a 50cc ? you'd be better off with the battery bikes :lol:


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

theflyingscot said:


> ...if you aint passed a bike test you can't carry a pillion...


are you sure?

I seem to remeber that having a car licence gave you full entitlement for 50cc bikes. No expiration, no 'L' plates and pillion okay.

whisturx, ring DVLA on 08702 400009 for confirmation.

That said, I do agree with theflyingscot that two up on a 50cc would be a bad idea. They just don't have the power. Also, electric bikes could be charged up from hookup on site 

Regards
Bryan


----------



## dragstar (Jun 26, 2006)

Your current licence would not entitle you to carry a passenger and you should have an L plate for yourself to use. The current test comprises of two parts exactly the same as a car test except you have to take a test prior called a CBT, this is a 1 hour test of competence. If you have had little experience of biking it will cost you around £500 pounds to complete all the stages for a full bike licence and that would be the minimum. Further you would need to purchase another bike as 2 up on a 50cc scooter would put you at walking speed and you would need to push it up hill. Then there is all the other equipment that you need helmets, boots, gloves,jackets,leathers and the list goes on. Unless you are going to ride the bike on a regular basis ask your self is it worth the hassle.

They do a rack at Brownhills i can't recall the name but it is displayed in their parts department, it fits on to your tow ball and takes a minute to put on and visa versa. When not in use it hangs on the wall or stored in your van. It can carry a mobility scooter and is ideal for a couple of electric bikes and costs around the £500 mark. Lets face it you would probaly use the bikes at home and have great fun with them. Hope this posting is of some use to you. 
reg


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

*Almost Same Problem*

Ian, 
As relatively new MH owners ourselves we are encountering many of the same problems obstacles and joys as lots of the posts on MHF. We have researched the ebike vs small scooter issue and have come to the conclusion that ebikes are probably more suitable in our situation. 50cc scooter will not carry Myra and me, due to my bulk, and a 125 would be too heavy for our garage which has a limit of 130kgs. We borrowed an older(2002) ebike and found it to be heavy and awkward to get into Tincan even with the 11kg battery removed. Newer bikes are lighter and utilise more efficient batteries but I would be slightly concerned at availability of spares for some of the units coming from ROC. The unit we borrowed had a number of defects and I couldn't source spares anywhere, even tried for a manual on MHF without success, lots of helpful suggestions but none with the right answer. We have decided to wait until Spring to buy two folding ebikes, as we wont get much use out of them in the Winter. We will be using the MH but door to door(or should that be garden to field) and back again with no need for intermediate transport.

We met a couple from Wales in Saumur last month and spent about an hour discussing their bikes, they told us they could get around Ile de re on a full charge and thinking about that sort of performance helped us decide

Being in Ireland I cant comment on UK license issues.

Best of luck in your quest

Noel


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

I tried out loads of electric bikes at the Stratford Show this year including one that was about three years old. The old one was pretty terrible - without the motor you could hardly move it.

My conclusion was, and this is backed up by research on the Web, that there there is one manufacturer who is head and shoulders above the rest and that is Giant.

I borrowed one of the top models and found it easy to ride without the power on and a dream with the motor. Of course it's an aluminium frame and that makes it very light, probably no more weight than a normal bike even with the battery attached (and you can remove it quite easily).

Naturally there's a downside on the way and, you guessed it, the price.

Around £900.

Ian


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

If you have passed a car driving test before 01/02/2001 you will have cat. P entitlement and can ride a motorcycle up to 50cc that has not been de-restricted and carry a passenger. See HERE for details.

A modern 50cc scooter is quite capable of carrying two "normal" adults for short distances, certainly sufficient for travelling between site and shops and far more flexible in terms of speed and distance than electric bicycles. The main drawback is of course that you will need to wear helmets by law whereas with electric bicycles the wearing of helmets is optional. You may not consider this a drawback depending on your attitude to road safety.


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi ken

im totally gobsmacked,amazed but it seems you can carry a pillion on a moped without passing a test .  
sorry folks .

i can't quite get my head around the fact that you can do it on a moped but not a motorcycle . what a joke :!: 

suppose it's harder to hurt yourselves whilst doing 12mph or something :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Pushbike saddles nowadays give me sore b*m   

I would get a scooter.


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

We have electric bikes.

After doing some research I decided that Powabyke had the best name and I then realised that they could be obtained s/hand off e-bay. I paid £165 for mine - looks like a mountain bike (if you squint). The bike was 3 years old, the battery less than a year old. My wife has a shopper, I paid £150 for that and she loves it. Both bikes are in excellent condition.

We use them when away in the camper and at home a bit. They will comfortably do 10 miles between charges. A charge will take about an hour.

Even with batteries removed they are too heavy to carry on a conventional rack on the back of the motorhome. They weigh about 50kg which in theory is OK but I didn't want to risk it. Also you try lifting them that high!

We use a Thule towbar mounted rack.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that p class on licence as described above DOES allow pillion, i.e. it is full p class entitlement.

BUT...

Call the DVLA on the number I quoted earlier and give them your details and ask them whether you can drive as you require.

They are usually very helpful.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

theflyingscot said:


> hi ken
> 
> pre feb 2001 car drivers , no l plate, no cbt , BUT..........................
> 
> ...


Hi Kenny

You know, it's a good idea to make sure your facts are correct before posting, otherwise you simply confuse other members. 

The category "P" on the driving licence does NOT indicate "provisional" it is the category descriptor for a full moped licence where the definition of a moped is "Mopeds with an engine capacity not exceeding 50cc and a maximum design speed not exceeding 50km/h" there is a provision that mopeds manufactured before a certain date (can't remember it ATM) must also be equipped with pedals.

If you can point to the source of your information prohibiting the carriage of pillion passengers on a "P" category licence I would be interested to see it, the Department of Transport quite clearly state the following on their website:

*"If you hold a full car licence and passed your test before 1 February 2001 you can:

* Ride without L-plates and carry a pillion passenger."*

If you wish to double check this statement you will find it on THIS page under the heading *"So you want to ride a moped"*


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi ken

im still amazed at this one . what a joke.

you are 100%correct , im wrong , i don't know my mopeds from my motorcycles .
 

beware all mopeds carrying passengers,them may have absolutely no training or experience :!: :lol:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

gaspode said:


> * Ride without L-plates and carry a pillion passenger."


Hi Ken,
I have read your reply with interest, I am in the category referred to and knew bout no L plates but not about pillion passenger.

I can not find on the link supplied the following:

and carry a pillion passenger

Is this correct?

If so can you can you point me specifically to this part?

TIA

Steve


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kenny

You implying that folk should keep clear of me then? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Steve
The link I posted works OK, here it is again just in case:
DOT WEBSITE
You need to go about two thirds down the (rather long) page to the section headed "So you want to ride a moped" Everything is explained there at some length.


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

:lol: 
im still amazed . 
you know what we had to go through for our bike tests .


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Hi Steve
Follow ken's link and its 2nd purple box near the bottom of the page.


I will stick with my electric bikes ("giant "with padded bum saddle) thank you.
fixed to van with a BAK RAK fitted to tow ball with thule roof bars

Angie........


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ken,
That is very interesting, Mmmmm.... maybe slight change to plans?

Thank's

Hi Angie,
Any link pages to show me what they are?

Thank's

Well you learn something new ever day :lol: :lol: 

Thank's again

Steve


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Electric bikes*

Hi Steve

Giant suade electric bike male and femail

Try http://www.dalescycles.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=44

We didnt buy from here but these are a good price

We use www.bak-rak.com/bac-rak.co.uk

with www.thule.com

Angie......................


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Well, I wasn't really intending taking the scooter to Binton, but.............

If anyone doubts the ability of a 50cc restricted scooter to carry 2 "normal" adults and accelerate fast enough to scare the pants off you then let me know and I'll try to strap it on (the scooter that is) weight and weather permitting. Interested parties can have a (careful) spin round the field (if there's enough space between 70 vans that is), you won't be disappointed. 8)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"If anyone doubts the ability of a 50cc restricted scooter to carry 2 "normal" adults ......"

So whose word did you take on this, then, Ken?

Dave


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Ken,
I remember a scooter from my younger day's, sorry I never took the test. Although it was a lot higher cc, 
I am very interested now in pursuing the possibility of a scooter rather than towing a car, I think? The new Hymer has a tow ball fitted already and Jan's car being towed? Decisions, decisions 8O 
Not 

Steve


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> "If anyone doubts the ability of a 50cc restricted scooter to carry 2 "normal" adults ......"
> 
> So whose word did you take on this, then, Ken?
> 
> Dave


Was it the "normal" bit or the "adult" that you're having problems with there Dave? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dragstar (Jun 26, 2006)

the only way you can carry a pillion with an L plate is that they hold a full bike licence, if you are a learner regardless of when you passed your car test this is exactly the same as a car there is no way you can carry a passenger unless they hold a full licence otherwise what is the point of taking a test i can say on good aurthority that it is much harder to pass a bike test than a car test it is not like the good old days when you rode round the block that is all changed and i should no having passed my full bike test 18 months ago and now ride a dragstar custom i pull it with my motorhome in the summer months.

I know that the laws regarding bikes have dramatically changed over the last couple of years and there is more to come i belive trikes are next the wearing of helmets, the size the engine power and so it goes on


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

I am suprised that the comments regarding the entitlement to carry pillion pasenger, no 'L' plates etc. continued given that in post three I corrected (no offence) theflyingscot and gave the OP the phone number to get absolute, 100% relevant to him, information from the DVLA.

Whenever I have a licence enquiry I just call them on the number given and get an answer that pertains to MY personal situation (as they are looking at MY licence on screen).

Now the comments regarding suitability for carrying two persons are interesting. I personally would not like to have a moped carrying two. In my experience (from many years ago, granted) they are just too underpowered. Plus, as battery bikes could be charged on the hookup, they would be very econimical. Also, electric bikes can be fastened to a lampost etc. No need to find 'parking' for a moped.

Regards

Bryan


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

dragstar said:


> the only way you can carry a pillion with an L plate is that they hold a full bike licence, if you are a learner regardless of when you passed your car test.


This does not apply to 50cc (Mopeds) which I believe the OP was asking about.

Regards

Bryan


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Oh by the way Ken, just realised you said you would possibly bring moped, no need on my part. If I choose that route I will have a test drive on normal roads. 

Thanks

Steve


----------



## 89086 (May 13, 2005)

Many thanks for all the replies. I have finally had an email answer from the DVLA confirming that you can ride and take a pillion pasenger on a 50cc moped on a pre 2001 drving licence without a test or L plates.
Have taken in all the advice on two up on a moped and are going to follow up the electric bikes idea. We do like riding bikes preferably on cycle routes and not dicing with the traffic which with a moped you have to. Its the hills were causing the problems !
Any other recommendations of ebike companies would be welcome.
Ian


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

whisturx said:


> I have finally had an email answer from the DVLA confirming that you can ride and take a pillion pasenger on a 50cc moped on a pre 2001 drving licence without a test or L plates.


I find the thought of a non-qualified rider taking children around on a 50cc moped horrifying :evil:


----------



## 89274 (May 18, 2005)

i love my 50cc scooter as the wife wont go on it i can escape PEACE :lol:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

"I find the thought of a non-qualified rider taking children around on a 50cc moped horrifying"

Did someone mention taking clildren as pillion passengers then - or is it my imagination?

I also consider that posessing the appropriate licence might count as "qualified"? I don't seem to remember there being much dissention when the subject of driving 7.5 ton RVs (loaded up with family) on a car licence was discussed, I wonder which might be the least hazardous?

"i love my 50cc scooter as the wife wont go on it i can escape PEACE"

I like that one, does your missus say to you "oh no, you're not taking that thing again are you" when you're loading the scooter up? 8)
I think that most women have an inbuilt hatred of anything on two wheels - or is it the fellas that haven't got any common sense? :roll: :roll:


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

I have to interject here,
As I consider myself as a total biker at heart I would have to agree with Gaspode on the issue of using a 50cc moped two up.
I started my biking career on a 49cc 'moped' it was a Honda C50 Cub. the most sold Motor bike of all time I believe.
I managed over a few years in School and college to cover more than 50,000 mikles in it in Ireland and a lot of them two up. While I am a lot bigger now (but reducing ) I am considering to get another 50 (especially if I could find a nifty fifty) for Shopping use etc when in the Van.
I am sure that the two Stroke motors today are more powerful that my old four stroke nifty and certain they could handle the weight of two adultsa for short rides. 
Of course if anyone could suggest a way to carry my 1100 instead of the bikes then please do so.

Then alkso to add another aspect to the discussion recently in the Supermarkets here they have been selling electric Mopeds for about 900 Euro. They are supposed to have a range of 40 KM and travel at the same speeds as a regular moped. While I do not know the weight coudl they be the best of both worlds?


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

I don't know how this matter was resolved concerning scooters and electric bikes but those of the latter persuasion should log on NOW to:
This amazing bargain but you'll have to be quick.

I've just ordered mine.

Ian


----------

